# Train car manipulation



## yellow_cad (Dec 21, 2017)

Is there somewhere where the various elements of car locating is discussed? Possibly where certain scenarios that are particularly challenging are discussed


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I usually start a problem by stating I want to do "this"

I let it be known I have Lionel Post War table. 

What type of setup do you wish to detect trains on track?


----------



## yellow_cad (Dec 21, 2017)

I intentionally kept it generic as exercises in placing cars from a consist at various locations seems to be similar in any scale and with any size of shape of layout. I've seen it done at train shows with a couple of lines and a few turnouts in the space of 6" X 2'. I would imagine that the complexity could grow with additional space and locations to spot a car.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

do you mean something like a slaughter house stock cars in refers out ?


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

Are you wanting to know what cars go to or what commodities are used by industries or are you asking how do you organize the movement of cars between industries?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Switching for many of us is the very essence of
model railroading. In addition to the enjoyment
of running the trains, switching offers challenges.

You have a spur that requires that your loco push a car
in forward...but the car is behind the loco...you need
a passing (or runaround) siding to get the loco in
the right position...

You wish to spot at car at the scrap yard but there is
a tanker at the oil distributor blocking your way...
How do you get the job done with as few moves
as possible?

Use your search engine for model railroad switching
operations...there are many videos on Youtube for
switchers.

To get the most from a switching operation I use
car cards, one for each car on the layout. It identifies
the car by type, roadname and other descriptors. I prepare
for a switching operation by preselecting which cars
to include. I attach
a 'post it' note to each car card that says where to pick up car and what to do with it. This system makes your switching
session more purposeful...more like real railroading. And
if you have a 'brakeman' (son or buddy) out there to do the uncoupling it can be even more fun.

But the most important factor of all is the design
of your layout that can accomodate switching...it should
have a yard with several tracks and a number of
spurs for small industries. There are many such
ideas in the Layout design forum.

I know this post is all generalities but does it answer your original questions?

Don


----------



## yellow_cad (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks Don. Yes, it does answer my original question. I struggled a little bit with terminology to get my question across, but thanks for understanding it and giving me a great response. I found one appropriate video on youtube, but again I'll change my terminology and see what I can find.


----------

